# Bear creek hunt pics



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

Cool Pics Gunner. Thanks for setting up the hunt. Had a great time hunting with you and wannabapro. Both dogs did well even with the elements against them!


----------

